
Elon Musk Keynote Address - AIAA 2011 (VIDEO)  - dirtyaura
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTpZEKDShWM&feature=related
======
dirtyaura
This is good stuff. Watch all 4 parts, Q&A is the most interesting. I like how
Musk is same time a crazy visionary (his BIG vision: multiplanetary human
civilization, what's yours?) and have very practical approach how to proceed
toward the big vision.

